# Where can I find extra long router bits?



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hi, I've been looking online for long 1/2" shank, 1/2" cutting diameter, straight or spiral bits with a long overall length or cutting length without much luck. Vortex makes a 6" OAL one, but it's over $100. I also see a Yonico(?) bit on eBay with a 3" cut length & 3/8" diameter. Any other places/brands to look?


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it the cutter length you are looking for, or would maybe a router bit extension work on a regular bit? What problem are you trying to solve?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Thorn495 said:


> Hi, I've been looking online for long 1/2" shank, 1/2" cutting diameter, straight or spiral bits with a long overall length or cutting length without much luck. Vortex makes a 6" OAL one, but it's over $100. I also see a Yonico(?) bit on eBay with a 3" cut length & 3/8" diameter. Any other places/brands to look?


You can find long, straight bits both from Yonico and another eBay vendor, SuperCarbideTools. These are from cheaper Chinese vendors and a little iffy. I had a 3" long, 1/2" CD, 1/2" shank flush trim bit from Super Carbide where the bearing was off center. Spun up pretty good but as soon as the bearing hit the guide surface things went south pretty quickly. Long bits like that from quality mfg are going to be expensive. The problem will be keeping them straight and balanced. 
dbhost has a pretty good question, what are you trying to accomplish here?

http://stores.ebay.com/Super-Carbid...b=5188256&_sid=16596821&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## Thorn495 (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I found this bit for $51 on Amazon:
*Amana Tool 45477 Carbide Tipped Straight Plunge 1/2 Dia x 3 Cut Height x 1/2 Inch Shank Router Bit*

That should be better quality than the one from "Supercardbide." I've actually ordered from them before though, a set of 4 chamfer bits. I haven't had any problems so far with them.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Thorn495 said:


> Thanks for the help. I found this bit for $51 on Amazon:
> *Amana Tool 45477 Carbide Tipped Straight Plunge 1/2 Dia x 3 Cut Height x 1/2 Inch Shank Router Bit*
> 
> That should be better quality than the one from "Supercardbide." I've actually ordered from them before though, a set of 4 chamfer bits. I haven't had any problems so far with them.


When I was just starting out with routers and needed to build up a bit inventory, I picked up quite a few Super Carbide bits. That one extra long is the only one I had an issue with. I'm still using some of his roundovers but I've worn out the high use ones. I've found Yonico to pretty decent quality also. I've got some of their molding profiles to make new molding in a couple of rooms. :smile:


----------

